# How many a/an



## ibraheemkhalil

Hepinize kolay gelsin arkadaşlar 
Sizden bir iki sorumu cevaplandırmanızı rica edeceğim 
How Many A Levels Can You Take 
how many an american tail movies are there 
Bu a and an belirsizlik eklerinin mantığını çözemiyorum 
A and an kaldırsak cümlenin anlamı bozulur mu yada bunlar cümleye nasıl bir anlam verir 

ikinci sorum 
Yanınızda kaç işçi çalıştırmaktasınız 
How many workers Have you been getting worked 
Bu cümle doğru mu 
Herkese teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

"How many a" diye bir şey duymadım ben. Nerede gördünüz?

"Many a" var. "Many a man tried this" = "Many men tried this", pek bir fark yok arada.

Bu arada "How many A levels can you take" olur ama o bambaşka bir cümle. "A levels" eğitim sisteminde bir aşama: Advanced Level Qualifications'ın kısaltması. Bu cümlenin, sizin yazdığınız diğer cümlelerle ilgisi yok. Sizin yazdığınız cümlelerdeki yapıyı ben hiç görmedim. Google'da da bulamadım.

İkinci sorunuz için; o şekilde çeviremezsiniz. "Get worked" olmaz. Artı Present Perfect Continuous'a da gerek yok. Employ fiili ve simple present yeterli: How many workers do you employ?


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

Diyanet meali 
Nûhʼtan sonra da nice nesilleri helâk ettik. Kullarının günahlarını hakkıyla bilici ve görücü olarak Rabbin yeter. 

And how many a generation have We (thus) destroyed after (the time of) Noah! For, none has the like of thy Sustainerʹs awareness and insight into His creaturesʹ sins.

Bunlar kurandan örnek


----------



## Rallino

Bilmiyordum öyle de kullanıldığını. Anlam aynı: "how many a generation = how many generations".


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

Rica etsem bu yapının hangi hallerde/durumlarda kullanabileceğini biri bana anlatabilirmi


----------



## analeeh

Normal ingilizcede kullanılmaz. Eski, kulağa garip gelen bir yapı.


----------



## Cagsak

ibraheemkhalil said:


> Hepinize kolay gelsin arkadaşlar
> Sizden bir iki sorumu cevaplandırmanızı rica edeceğim
> How Many A Levels Can You Take
> how many an american tail movies are there
> Bu a and an belirsizlik eklerinin mantığını çözemiyorum
> A and an kaldırsak cümlenin anlamı bozulur mu yada bunlar cümleye nasıl bir anlam verir
> 
> ikinci sorum
> Yanınızda kaç işçi çalıştırmaktasınız
> How many workers Have you been getting worked
> Bu cümle doğru mu
> Herkese teşekkürler


İlk soru için hiç bir fikrim yok daha önce bu tarz cümle görmedim.
İkinci sorunuzdaki cümleyi şöyle yazabilirsiniz;
How many employees have been working for you?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Yanınızda kaç işçi çalıştırmaktasınız
 how many men ( persons, daha uygun ) do you have, at your disposal ( and at work ) ?


----------



## shiningstar

"How many people do you employ?" denmesi yeterli bence.

at one's disposal = emri altında bulunan ancak bu ifade daha çok nesneler için kullanılır yani bir araç veya alet, ofis vs. o şahsin kullanımına verilmiştir. İnsanlar için kullanılmaz


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Definition of AT SOMEONE'S DISPOSAL 

do you need ile başlayan....


----------



## misi2991

Başka alternatifler şunlar olabilir:
How many workers do you have?
How many people do you have working for/with you?


----------

